# Le prochain ibook pourrait être... un ipod !



## Eric Blair (30 Juillet 2004)

Apple pourrait envisager un jour de sortir un "iPod" qui embarquerait un certain nombre des fonctionnalités des micro-ordinateurs, entraînant la disparition de la gamme des ibooks. 

Il conserverait la taille de l'actuel ou serait légèrement plus imposant, avec un écran couleur deux fois plus grand, et équipé d'un disque dur d'une capacité >= 60 Go.  Cet ipod serait à la fois un lecteur de documents multimédia (musique, image, vidéo), un lecteur de document classique (texte, pdf,...) . 

Il intégrerait  Bluetooth et Wifi afin de lui permettre de se connecter à internet.

Il disposerait d'un navigateur Web (Nomad_Safari), d'un lecteur de fils RSS, d'un logiciel de courrier électronique(Nomad_Mail), d'une webcam intégrée et d'un logiciel de visio (Nomad_iChat) , d'un agenda (Nomad_iCal).

Le contenu des ses différents logiciels (Bookmarks, boites aux lettres, agenda, etc...) pourrait être synchronisé avec tous les autres Macs. 

On pourrait également brancher directement un caméscope ou un appareil photo numérique sur cet Ipod pour stocker les vidéos et les photographies que l'on réalise lorsqu'on est en déplacement. Il suffirait ensuite de décharger sur un Mac le contenu de l'Ipod (Firewire ou liaison sans fils) afin de pouvoir effectuer retouches d'images et autres montages numériques.

Cet ipod disposerait bien entendu d'une sortie Tv afin de pouvoir visualiser tout son contenu sur un grand écran. On pourrait aussi le connecter directement à une imprimante via usb ou bluetooth  pour imprimer des documents lorsqu'on est en déplacement.

Son interface utilisateur serait très simplifiée par rapport à celle d'un micro-ordinateur classique. Une telle machine pourraient notamment contenter un grand nombre d'utilisateurs qui n'ont la plupart du temps que des besoins de consultation et de stockage de documents. 

Il redonnerait une légitimité à l'imac dont l'intérêt est de moins en moins évident, tenaillé entre l'ibook moins cher et quasiment aussi performant (hormis en ce qui concerne le disque dur et la carte graphique) et des machines plus complètes et plus performantes (mais plus chères) comme les Powerbooks et les Powermacs

Prix : à partir de 600 euros.


----------



## Antiphon (30 Juillet 2004)

Analyse tout à fait réaliste... sauf le prix !


----------



## Eric Blair (30 Juillet 2004)

Antiphon a dit:
			
		

> Analyse tout à fait réaliste... sauf le prix !



Disons 800 euros alors


----------



## heliotrope (30 Juillet 2004)

pourquoi pas avec ce type d'accessoires d'ailleurs
http://www.zylstra.org/blog/archives/001366.html
(src:mac4ever.com)


----------



## Piewhy (30 Juillet 2004)

L'objet décrit semble très interressant, cependant, la disparition de la gamme iBook ferait apparaitre un "trou" dans la gamme des portables Apple : entre une sorte de péripherique multimédia-multifonction et la gamme powerbook très complete!


----------



## Eric Blair (30 Juillet 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> la disparition de la gamme iBook ferait apparaitre un "trou" dans la gamme des portables Apple : entre une sorte de péripherique multimédia-multifonction et la gamme powerbook très complete!



En fait ce serait l'imac complété par ce nouvel iPod qui "remplaceraient" l'ibook... comme tu le dis, la gamme des Powerbooks est déjà très complète (12",15",17"), donc les personnes qui désirent vraiment un portable ont tout de même le choix. Bien sur, mes arguments sont valables à la condition que le prix des futurs imacs ne soit pas trop élévé, disons 1200 euros TTC pour l'UC+écran. Les personnes qui n'ont pas besoin de toutes les possibilités de création d'un ordinateur pourraient se contenter de ce nouvel iPod. Les autres auraient la possibilité d'acheter soit un iMac+iPod soit un PB...


----------



## mc_quafton (30 Juillet 2004)

Le iBook est essentiel dans la gamme apple.... plusieurs personne (comme les étudiants) ont besoin d'un portable fiable, pas trop chère et n'ont pas besoin des même performance qu'un PowerBook. Et je suis loin de pensé qu'un iPod puisse remplacer le iBook.

Ce qu'il faut c'est d'avantage remanier la gamme iPod. En gros on prend le concepte du iPod multimédia (vidéo, Musique, Internet, etc) et on le renomme PowerPod. Puis on sort un modèle d'entré de gamme qui peu lire la musique et enmagasiner des donnée et on le nomme simplement iPod. La gamme serait divisé de la même facon que que les iBook/PowerBook et les iMac/PoweMac. 

la gamme iPod est actuellement en plein développement et je ne serait pas surpris que dans quelque année on puisse voir quelque chose qui ressemble a sa.


----------



## Moof (2 Août 2004)

Steve l'a dit, redit et reredit, et ça ne rentre toujours pas dans le caboche des orphelins du Newton, Apple ne refera pas de PDA.

Pour ma part, j'ai toujours défendu l'idée selon laquelle Apple, plutôt que de recréer un PDA, cherchait à produire un jour un Macintosh capable de tenir dans une poche, d'où le travail sur les disques durs embarqués (iPod) ou l'intégration d'Inkwell à Mac OS X.

Un iPod étendu pourrait être une autre solution effectivement, mais comment va donc faire Apple pour nous convaincre qu'une telle machine n'est pas un PDA ? En insistant sur ces capacités multimédia et en poussant à fond le principe de "home directory to go", peut-être...


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2004)

Heu... ce serait quoi ce truc, une espèce de PDA multimédia ?   

Je ne vois pas Apple arreter la gamme fort populaire des iBook pour les remplacer avec cet iPod surdopé.... en guise de complément de la gamme actuelle, pourquoi pas... mais pas pour remplacer les iBook...  mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## kitetrip (2 Août 2004)

L'inconvénient avec un PDA multimédia, c'est qu'on ne peut pas faire des taches "sérieuses" dessus... par exemple : rédiger un rapport sous Word 

 Je crois que ce type d'appareil restera un gadget de fortunés, vu l'utilisation visée.


----------



## Eric Blair (2 Août 2004)

Souvenez-vous... il fût un temps où la gamme iBook n'existait pas... et puis imaginez qu'on puisse ajouter un mini-clavier et une mini-souris (le tout sans fils) à ce "Super iPod" et le voilà transformé en ultra-portable, ou iPook !


----------



## Switcher (8 Août 2004)

1. aux dernières nouvelles, la gamme iBook est une bonne grosse pompe à fric, qui a probablement fait switcher bien plus de gens que l'iMac2 et qui demeure un produit d'appel indispensable pour Apple auprès du grand public - friand de bon rapport qualité/prix,

2. iPod fait désormais "bande à part" au sein d'une division séparée du développement des autres gammes, ce qui n'interdit pas les interactions avec ces dernières,

3. l'avenir du lecteur / disque dur de Cupertino arbore malgré tout des contours relativement flous (attention, je ne parle pas de viabilité économique, plutôt d'évolution technique), en trois mots : rumeurs, spéculations, envies,

4. les "ultra-portables" ont beau être très sympatiques sur le papier, ils n'en demeurent pas moins très souvent esclaves d'un "dock".

Partant de ces quelques constatations, il (me) paraît difficile d'envisager à moyen terme la disparition d'une gamme qui a fait énormément pour une certaine reconnaissance d'Apple au sein du grand public. Surtout pour étendre - d'une manière qui me semble tout de même relativement risquée, voire hasardeuse - le concept d'un succès.

Il semble évident qu'iPod soit condamné à évoluer pour continuer à séduire. Mais je ne crois pas que cela se fera au détriment d'une autre gamme tout aussi rentable pour la compagnie.


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

Apple a déposé hier auprès de OHMI, organisme communautaire gérant les dépôts de marques, dessins ou modèles, un ensemble d'esquisses pour le moins intrigantes  : un successeur de l'iBook, sous la forme d'un TabletPC serait-il en gestation dans les labos de Cupertino ? Ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'Apple risque encore de nous surprendre...


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Août 2004)

Avec Apple on peu s'attendre à n'importe quoi........ 

Mais un TabletMac sa serait vraiment génial.


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

mc_quafton a dit:
			
		

> Avec Apple on peu s'attendre à n'importe quoi........
> 
> Mais un TabletMac sa serait vraiment génial.



D'accord avec toi  (enfin, non, c'est toi qui est d'accord avec moi  ) !    :love:


----------



## mc_quafton (12 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec toi  (enfin, non, c'est toi qui est d'accord avec moi  ) !   :love:


 
Peut importe qui est d'accord avec qui.... l'important c'est d'être d'accord non?


----------



## Piewhy (12 Août 2004)

Que pensez vous de ce concept déniché sur theapplecollection


----------



## piro (12 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Que pensez vous de ce concept déniché sur theapplecollection


les tablet pc n ont pas eu un succes immense 
mais bon pourquoi pas c est un concept qui a ete initie sur pc avant le mac pour une fois 
ca pourrais etre marrant de le voir se concretiser


----------



## ederntal (12 Août 2004)

Ca parrait super fragile quand même... tenir 3 ans a utiliser la charnière tous les jours j'ai des doutes


----------



## huexley (12 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> les tablet pc n ont pas eu un succes immense
> mais bon pourquoi pas c est un concept qui a ete initie sur pc avant le mac pour une fois
> ca pourrais etre marrant de le voir se concretiser



toshiba en vends un :


----------



## Switcher (13 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Apple a déposé hier auprès de OHMI, organisme communautaire gérant les dépôts de marques, dessins ou modèles, un ensemble d'esquisses pour le moins intrigantes  : un successeur de l'iBook, sous la forme d'un TabletPC serait-il en gestation dans les labos de Cupertino ? Ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'Apple risque encore de nous surprendre...



Oui, oui, certes, mais pourquoi ces dessins  - qui ne prouvent que peu de choses sur les projets d'Apple sinon qu'ils aiment les choses lisses  - seraient-ils forcément amenés à devenir les fossoyeurs du iBook ? Pourquoi pas du iMac aussi en attendant ?

Ces esquisses, pour intéressantes qu'elles soient, ont été enregistrées dans la section "assistants personnels / handheld computers", ce qui n'est pas vraiment le marché du iBook... Enfin, oui et non, mais le terme "assistant personnel" est plus rattaché à Palm / Psion / Newton (si vous voulez) qu'à un ordinateur portable.


----------

